# 2007 2.0 TFSI (BWA) - Engine Noise & Fault Codes



## AntonStelt (3 d ago)

Hey guys, im new to the forum. My 2007 TT with BWA engine is making like a ticking/rattling noise. Ik was wondering if anyone could help me identify it.

The car has ran 402.000 KMS! Engine was rebuilt+-65.000 KMS ago. The car gives timing codes (P011, P000A) after driving like 25 mins. Really worried about the engine, on it's last drive it would randomly give oil pressure warnings. Just normal driving, low revs in a straight line, completely random. Was wondering if anyone could help me.

Video link with sound here - Audi TT 2007 (BWA) engine noise


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! 

More information here on the P0011 fault -





16395/P0011/000017 - Ross-Tech Wiki







wiki.ross-tech.com




And the P000A -





P000A/000010 - Ross-Tech Wiki







wiki.ross-tech.com




Good post here with maintenance and service recommendations that's worth a read -








FAQ - Most Popular Links for Service, Maintenance and...


Here are some of the most frequently referenced "go to" links in the Mk2 Forum. These are intended for anyone who might have specific concerns or questions about what to look for when shopping for a Mk2 Coupe or Roadster. I've also included some of the more popular links covering recommended...




www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Your camshaft adjuster valve (N205) uses oil pressure to make changes to your camshaft in relation to your crankshaft. This allows for variable timing depending on engine demand.

The N205 valve can become clogged which would result is the errors listed, however, you stated that you are getting intermittent low oil pressure warnings. My guess is your oil pressure is insufficient to actuate the N205 correctly. If this is the case you should not drive your car until the problem has been corrected. Lack of oil will quickly destroy your engine and a low pressure warning should be taken seriously.

First place to start is to drop your oil pan and check the oil pump filter screen for debris. If there is nothing found occuding the pump, pump replacement might be in order.


----------

